# Mexican Cerveza



## jswordy (Feb 11, 2017)

I just bottled this and can't wait for it to dry off and bottle condition. Test taste shows real promise as a Corona knockoff. Easy recipe for a summertime beer.

.50 lb. Crystal Malt 20L 
3 lbs. Dry Light Extract
2 lbs flaked rice (I used parboiled rice from the supermarket as a cheap sub)
1 lb corn sugar/dextrose
1 oz. Saaz boiled 60 min.
1 ox. Perle, boiled 15 min.
Wyeast 3766 Cider

I lagered it though the recipe does not call for that. Because I lagered it attenuation was lower, so I used just 3 oz. priming sugar. 

Can also use straight Perle or Saaz. I have seen this recipe with 2 oz. at 60 and 1 oz. at 15, too.

I want to try this with Amber DME next, since I have 10 pounds of that stuff sitting around. Then I can call it a Modelo knockoff. LOL.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 11, 2017)

But that IS a bottle of Cerveza... Not a knock-off but the real thing... ::


----------



## jswordy (Feb 14, 2017)

Now that I am fascinated by this yeast, it is hard as hell to find. Typically mostly available during cider season, I guess. I can get it but the places that have it want exorbitant shipping fees. The perils of liquids.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 14, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> But that IS a bottle of Cerveza... Not a knock-off but the real thing... ::



knockoff - a copy or imitation, especially of an expensive or designer product.

A knockoff designer handbag is still a handbag.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah, but that bottle looks like the real McCoy and not a knock off.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 15, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> Yeah, but that bottle looks like the real McCoy and not a knock off.



Once the haze clears we will see if it tastes right. If so, the haze will transfer to me!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 18, 2017)

Had a carb-test bottle last night. It has cleared beautifully, moderate carbonation, went into my Coke cooler today for a rest. And oh my gosh, do I like the taste. If I can keep my hands off it - yeah, right - it should be super good in a month once bit more of the yeast's natural fruitiness dries off it. But I could drink it all right now. This one is a keeper, and so easy (if you can find the Wyeast 3766 or 4766 Cider).


----------



## Elmer (Feb 19, 2017)

What was final abv?
Is there a commercial equivalent you can compare this to?
Been looking for a good spring cerveza.
I am toying with an all grain, trying my 1st lager attempt and using brewers gold!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 19, 2017)

La Cervesa Mas Fina!!


----------



## Elmer (Feb 19, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> La Cervesa Mas Fina!!




Por que ???


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 20, 2017)

Elmer said:


> Por que ???



Just reading the bottle.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 24, 2017)

Elmer said:


> What was final abv?
> Is there a commercial equivalent you can compare this to?
> Been looking for a good spring cerveza.
> I am toying with an all grain, trying my 1st lager attempt and using brewers gold!




A calculator says ABV ~ 4.6%. OG 1.041, FG 1.006. I don't measure mine. You drink two, you get a buzz. That's all I need to know. 

3 lbs light extract = 4 lbs. grain if you want to try all grain. German Pilsen might be a good choice.

Taste is currently between a Modelo Especial and a Corona. I expect it will dry off a bit more and lean more toward Corona in a month. It is continuing to dry off and become less fruity but still with a distinctive taste.

If lagered during ferment with the 3766/4766 and bottle conditioned, 3.75 oz to 4 oz. of priming sugar (dextrose) may be ideal. I carbed at 3 oz. due to attenuation concerns from the sweet fruity taste. It's carbed but I would like a bit more fizz than it has. Good recipe for a keg system.

I doubt I will bother with true lagering at ferment anymore. A coolish ferment will be fine, I think. I will next go at 4 oz. prime and lager in the bottles. I think that would be about spot on for my tastes. I might also add 2 oz. maltodextrin to give it just a bit of head retention, a common fault of extract recipes.

I will make this again, for sure, and tweak it from here. It is really good first time out. A poorly lit glass...


----------



## Arne (Feb 28, 2017)

If you want to get rid of the writing on the bottles, soak them in vinegar for a few minutes and wipe right off. Straight Corona comes right off, Corona light leaves a bit of residue. Not much, tho. Arne.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 9, 2017)

Arne said:


> If you want to get rid of the writing on the bottles, soak them in vinegar for a few minutes and wipe right off. Straight Corona comes right off, Corona light leaves a bit of residue. Not much, tho. Arne.



I'm lazy. They hold the beer either way.  I love this stuff. I need to get a tad more fizz, and it'll be great. YMMV


----------



## jswordy (Mar 30, 2017)

This beer just keeps getting better as time passes. I've got about 18-20 left to go.


----------

